# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  Paynes hives on double brood

## Mellifera Crofter

I'm selling two double brood Paynes hives on eBay if anybody is interested in bidding on them.  You should be able to find them easily in the auction section of the Beekeeping category (Home & garden/Pet supplies/Beekeeping).
Kitta

----------

